# Riesen Bootproblem =(

## SkaaliaN

Hallo Leute.Mein Linux fährt leider nicht mehr hoch. Hier die Fehlermeldung: 

boot 

Loading Gentoo.... 

Bios Data succesful 

Uncompressing Linux... 

invalid compressed format (err=1) 

-- System halted 

Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe den Kernel auch schon neugebaut und den Debugger GDB unemerged...aber ich bekomms nicht mehr zum laufen!? Image und System.map sind auch kopiert..Bin da echt mal ratlos..!?

----------

## moped-tobias

Hallo Mattez,

hast Du den Kernel mit der selben Konfiguration neu gebacken? Versuch mal einen "frischen" zu nehmen oder die .config sichern, 'make mrproper', nur das nötigste an Treibern auswählen 'make && make modules_install' und anschließend das bzImage und die System.map nach /boot. Eventuell hast etwas irgendetwas wichtiges vergessen.

Wann ist das Problem aufgetreten? Nach einem neuen make des Kernels?

Ist im Bios alles in Ordnung?

Gruß

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe im Kernel den Soundkartentreiber "emu10k1" als Modul aktiviert. Dann habe ich das Image und System.map und die .config rüberkopiet (was ich komisch fand, da er nicht gefragt hat ob er überschrieben soll.Er hats einfach gemacht). Dann habe ich neugestartet und der prompt folgte der Fehler.Last edited by SkaaliaN on Tue May 10, 2005 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ich tippe darauf, dass Du irgendwie den falschen Kernel nach dem Bauen in /boot kopiert hast. /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage sollte der richtige sein.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also beim kopieren bin ich ganz nach der Anleitung gegangen. Ich versuche es aber nochmal mit Hilfe der LiveCD.

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..ich habe den kernel nochma ganz neu emerged und gebaut. nun habe ich da "kernel setup stack overlaps lilo stage2" stehen!?

----------

## kronk2002de

Hast Du vorsichtshalber nochmal lilo ausgeführt?

War Deine Bootpartition beim Bauen gemountet?

Handmade oder genkernel Kernel?

Gleicher Kernel?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hast Du vorsichtshalber nochmal lilo ausgeführt?  Hab lili neu ausgeführt 

War Deine Bootpartition beim Bauen gemountet?  Ja.War gemounted

Handmade oder genkernel Kernel?  Handmade (allerdings nach Gentoo Anleitung)

Gleicher Kernel? Nein.Hab die gentoo-sources neu emerged...

Dabei wollte ich eigentlich doch nur meine Soundkarte installieren =( man man man...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also...ich komme nun wieder in Linux rein..jetzt ist nur folgendes, neues Problem:

Die hda2 (meine Boot-Partition) soll angeblich fehler besitzen, welche einen manuellen Fehlerscan erfordern. Selbst wenn ich diesen wie gefordert durchführe und die Fehlerquellen fixe, treten diese immer wieder neu auf (sogar direkt ohne rebooten bei einem erneuten scan).

----------

